# Kein booten nach Motherboardtausch



## Leola13 (18. Januar 2011)

Hai,

da mein alter PC so langsam zu alt wurde habe ich mir ein Aufrüstkit gegönnt,

Nach Einbau des Ganzen passiert folgendes :


Der Lüfter geht an und dann nichts mehr.

Kein Piepen, welches auf eine Fehlermeldung hindeutet,
Bildschirm bleibt dunkel.
Grafikkarte ist onboard, Speicher ist raus und rein gemacht.

Was mich ein wenig stört, ist die Tatsache, das obwohl die Stecker nach Beschriftung gesteckt sind, die LED für Power und Reset am Gehäuse leuchten,
Reset Knopf funktioniert nicht,
Die LED an CD und DVD Laufwerk leuchten auch permanent.


Irgendeine Idee oder Lösungsansatz ?

Ciao Stefan (der sich an einem uralt Laptop durchs Internet quält)


----------



## fluessig (18. Januar 2011)

Also erster Ansatz ist natürlich ein Minimalsystem aufbauen, welches Grafik auf den Monitor zaubert. Bedeutet 1 Arbeitsspeicher-Riegel, CPU, CPU Lüfter. Da bei dir ist die Grafik ja onboard, darum passt das dann so. Sonst sind nur noch Monitor und Tastatur angeschlossen.

 - Wenn es dann nicht geht, dann beim Starten mal F10 gedrückt halten oder entsprechend dem Manual zum Mainboard die Taste um mit Default Einstellungen zu starten. 
- Sicherstellen, dass auf dem Board ein PC Speaker ist, der piepen kann, bzw. der vom Tower richtig angeschlossen ist. 
- Mir scheint auch, dass die Polung der einzelnen Stecker nicht ganz richtig ist für die LEDs usw.
- Und nochmal prüfen, ob dein Netzgerät wirklich alle Anschlüsse des Mainboards bedient.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2011)

Jepp, genauso wie flüssig es sagt..
-- Von den Mainboardpins brauchst Du anfangs nur PowerOn und Reset
(ja, Lautsprecher für womögliche Fehlermeldungen) 
-- CPU überprüfen, rein
-- mit einem RAM-Riegel anfangen
-- Grafikkarte rein bzw. Onboard machen lassen.
-- Wie sieht es mit Stromzufuhr aus.. 20+4 (+4/6) Stecker, alle drauf?
-- Kaltgerätekabel nochmals abziehen und wieder raufstecken - Stromschluckauf 

mfg chmee


----------



## Leola13 (18. Januar 2011)

Hai,

Danke, werds mal versuchen. Morgen mehr.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (19. Januar 2011)

Hai,

.. and the winner is :



chmee hat gesagt.:


> -- Wie sieht es mit Stromzufuhr aus.. 20+4 (+4/6) Stecker, alle drauf?
> 
> mfg chmee



Das ist ja schon fast so peinlich das ich mein Avatar schamrot einfärben wollte.

Altes Board, altes Netzteil  =   20-polige Buchse, 20-poliger Stecker für Strom
Neues Board, altes Netzteil = 24-polige Buchse (4 Pins überklebt mizt einem Aufkleber "Nur für 24-Pin Stecker") , 20-poliger Stecker für Strom

Alles klar rein gesteckt und fertig.

Falsch ! Da fehlt noch ein "quadratischer" 4-poliger ATX Stecker.
Den hat mein Netzteil aber nicht. 35 Euro später funktioniert es dann doch.

Danke !

Ciao Stefan


----------

